# Suche Strecken in Bielefeld im Teutoburgerwald für meinen Blog



## Teutojule (11. September 2012)

Hallo, ich suche Erfahrungsberichte für meinen Blog zu guten Strecken im Teutoburgerwald in Bielefeld. Können auch andere Strecken in der Nähe sein. Oder wenn jemand gute Tipps zu Fahrtechnik oder Equioment hat, würde ich mich auch über Beiträge freuen! Meinen Blog findet ihr unter www.teutobike.de

Der ist noch gnaz neu und er hat leider nur wenig Inhalte...das sich hoffentlich bald ändert!


----------



## JENSeits (12. September 2012)

Hallo,


öffentlich die Trails in einen Block zustellen halte ich ehrlich gesagt für keine gute Idee  Gerade bei den aktuellen Problemen sollte man ziemlich vorsichtig sein.
Falls du Strecken erkunden möchtest, verabrede dich mit Teutonen und die führen dich dann auf einer Tour hin 

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

